# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 12



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Dmitri ShostakovichViolin Concerto No. 1, Op. 99
Viktoria Mullova, violin
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
André Previn, conductor

This is really a phenomenal piece of music. I particularly like the passacaglia & finale. I've had this CD for years (same CD as the Prokofiev), and probably listened to this more than the Prokofiev. I think I always liked this piece, but watching a recording of an Oistrakh performance on youtube a few years ago helped open it up for me. Such intense emotion is expressed here.

Joseph Haydn
String Quartet No. 30 "The Joke"
Emerson Quartet

This is ... quite a contrast to the Shostakovich! Very pretty. The "joke" leaves me hanging ... I guess that's the idea?


----------

